# protein skimmer/lighting problem



## mikeyboy (Jun 24, 2007)

am having trouble with my lights and protein skimmer i got protein skimmer which is tall drop in ur tank clip on the side one but my lights i brought an lumianre which sits over the tank lifted up a little but my skimmer is to tall .....so i was woundering how to get round this without spending anymore money on skimmer or lights.......so i know lights go on for between 10-12 hours. do i need to skim the water then? or could i put my skimmer on when the lights are not? would it harm my fish doing this? do u need to skim ur water all day and night? because i was woundering if it was ok to skim once the lights are off or would that kill my fish with it not being skimmed while lights are on ...............can anyone help me is this ok to do ...plz :withstup:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You should skim the water 24 hrs a day. A pic would give us a better idea of how to solve your problem.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

What kind of skimmer is it? Are you sure it has to be in your tank and can not hang on the outside? 

You really do not have to skim all day everyday. There are many reasons to skim 24/7 but you can get by without it. It will be more work doing that though. 

If your skimmer has to be in your tank and you can not hang it outside the tank you can either get a sump or raise the lights up.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

is your skimmer a tunze? If its the tunze nano heard they are trying to make a smaller collection cup or something (so it will fit on those bio-cubes and nano cubes). So that may help with the height.


----------

